
HBO Max won’t hit AT&T data caps, but Netflix and Disney Plus will - tech-historian
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/2/21277402/hbo-max-att-data-caps-netflix-disney-plus-streaming-services-net-neutrality
======
akersten
People want to talk about anti-trust and monopolies in tech? Exhibit A.

ISPs are vastly more monopolistic than any internet website. In most places,
you have the choice of one ISP. Two if you're lucky. Many municipal and local
laws even prohibit competitors in the space (by way of cable laying permit
denials, exclusive grants to one company for fiber rights, etc.) ISPs
absolutely form a critical infrastructure path, and should without a doubt be
required to be neutral. _This_ is what a tech company utility looks like, and
it was wrong that we undid net neutrality.

If there's any place the government should be stepping in to break up a tech
company or require them to be a common/neutral carrier, it's at the ISP level.

------
fito
This is EXACTLY what was predicted would happen by net neutrality advocates.
Good job, America, as always! /s

